# Very Confused Paki Overseas Student, Help!



## wajeehaz (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello,
I'm from Pak, residing in Saudi Arabia, Riyadh. I did O levels with A A A A* A* B and got like 55% in my 1st year due to change of board (now federal) and i know they're very less for Medical :/ I have finished my 2nd year, awaiting the result and Im confused if Pak Unis will take me as an oversea student or a local one as even tho i reside in Riyadh, i have the local subjects like urdu islamiat and pak studies.
I have read that some universities accept SAT instead of MCAT, is it true? If i give SAT 2, will I be able to skip MCAT?
there's also some domicile required if you go to a uni with different board and then they cut marks in equivalence like 10% , is this true? 
Ive also read that some universities don't require entry tests from oversea students, is it true? and what criteria is there for me to get into a medical college?
It'd be great if somebody could help me with the details,
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wajeehaz (Jun 12, 2015)

please help!


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, 

You can apply on Overseas Pakistanis seat, but then you are not exempt from the MCAT. SAT route is only Pakistani students who are foreign nationals (dual nationality holders) and are applying for foreign student seats. Also, there is no deduction of marks if you change your board, but 10% marks are deducted for O and A-level scores when IBCC converts them to Pakistani marks. So, you will need to get equivalence for your O-level result from IBCC. And, again overseas Pakistanis are not exempt from entry test, you will have to take the MCAT entry test. Also, you have to score over 660/1100 marks in FSc to be eligible to apply to medical colleges. I hope you score higher in second year and get over 660 (In sha Allah), otherwise you will have to take a gap year and improve some subjects (I am former federal board student too, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask). The procedure to apply for Overseas Pakistanis seats is discussed on the Pakistan Embassy KSA website (click here). Last year, there was news about foreign students seats being opened for Overseas Pakistanis (source) but there hasn't been any new development yet. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wajeehaz (Jun 12, 2015)

Thankyou so much! It really did, some of my tention flew off phew . Just one more thing, I do have my equivalence made and its 84% but I dont have the subjects Pak Std Islamiat in my Olevels, will that cause a problem ahead in future?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

You're welcome. That's good. No, that won't be a problem because you completed O-levels abroad.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Your answer was really helpful so if u don't mind I want to ask u a question that i am repeating my a levels in bio, Chem and physics privately under edexcel board by 2016 May June ....and my decided field is to get admission in lahore's medical government Uni .....will there be any kind of problem in making my ibcc equivalence and further registering for MCAT ? 
Do u know such a case where a private student goes into government Uni ?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Shadow Walker said:


> Your answer was really helpful so if u don't mind I want to ask u a question that i am repeating my a levels in bio, Chem and physics privately under edexcel board by 2016 May June ....and my decided field is to get admission in lahore's medical government Uni .....will there be any kind of problem in making my ibcc equivalence and further registering for MCAT ?
> Do u know such a case where a private student goes into government Uni ?


As long as you are repeating subjects within a year of completing A-levels, you're good. 

No, I do not know of any such case. Generally, migration is usually between government institutions or private institutions never an interchange between government and private institutions.



rosequartz said:


> ... Last year, there was news about foreign students seats being opened for Overseas Pakistanis (source) but there hasn't been any new development yet. ...


^Further to that everyone, this year 76 seats for Overseas Pakistanis and dual nationality holders were opened. It may be the case next year too. Read about it here. The key thing to note is that you can give SAT II instead of U.H.S MCAT if you apply for these reserved seats. BUT, if you want to compete for local seats, appearing in the MCAT is mandatory.


----------



## Hera Rashid (Dec 2, 2015)

um... hi there, i have a similar problem, hope you can help..
I am an American national (by birth) and hold a Pakistani nationality due to my parents (they were born and live here.) As far as I know, i don't have any domicile because i'm not born here or do i? I've completed whole of my education till fsc here in Pakistan, Am I eligible for foreign national seats?


----------



## heynowheynow (Oct 15, 2015)

Hera Rashid said:


> um... hi there, i have a similar problem, hope you can help..
> I am an American national (by birth) and hold a Pakistani nationality due to my parents (they were born and live here.) As far as I know, i don't have any domicile because i'm not born here or do i? I've completed whole of my education till fsc here in Pakistan, Am I eligible for foreign national seats?


I believe you have to have completed your education from outside of Pakistan to be eligible for international, im not completely sure though


----------



## fatima mushtaq (May 29, 2015)

Is it important to give sat 2 if we want to apply as overseas Pakistani?? Or can we give MCAT to apply as overseas???


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hera Rashid said:


> um... hi there, i have a similar problem, hope you can help..
> I am an American national (by birth) and hold a Pakistani nationality due to my parents (they were born and live here.) As far as I know, i don't have any domicile because i'm not born here or do i? I've completed whole of my education till fsc here in Pakistan, Am I eligible for foreign national seats?


As a dual national, you will not have a domicile certificate. However, you need to have studied 12th grade abroad to apply for foreign national seats under PTAP scheme. HEC self finance scheme does not state if studies have to completed abroad, but you can ask them. In case they say otherwise, your options are to apply against local seats and take UHS MCAT or apply to private medical colleges. Hope this helps and let me know if links do not work. 



fatima mushtaq said:


> Is it important to give sat 2 if we want to apply as overseas Pakistani?? Or can we give MCAT to apply as overseas???


No, it's not important to take SAT II. You can take either the MCAT or SAT II to apply for overseas Pakistani seats.


----------

